# Shipping furniture from US to UK?



## Pinkcat1771 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has used a shipping company in the US to ship furniture back to the UK. We are in South Florida and are looking to ship the contents of our two bed condo home, I have found some companies on the net but always good to get a recommendation! Thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pinkcat1771 said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone has used a shipping company in the US to ship furniture back to the UK. We are in South Florida and are looking to ship the contents of our two bed condo home, I have found some companies on the net but always good to get a recommendation! Thanks.


We used Bekins. Very good service, very reasonable rates. Speak to Nigel, who will come round and give you a quote. The Number is in the book "Bekins of South Florida "
or 5300 Powerline Rd #100, Fort Lauderdale, FL 33309, United States
(954) 204-3327Florida


----------



## Pinkcat1771 (Feb 20, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> We used Bekins. Very good service, very reasonable rates. Speak to Nigel, who will come round and give you a quote. The Number is in the book "Bekins of South Florida "
> or 5300 Powerline Rd #100, Fort Lauderdale, FL 33309, United States
> (954) 204-3327Florida


That's great thanks, I will look them up. Fort Lauderdale is only 20 miles from us so could work well. I'm guessing you moved back from Florida to the UK then Spain! Hope you are enjoying life there and thans again for the recommendation.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pinkcat1771 said:


> That's great thanks, I will look them up. Fort Lauderdale is only 20 miles from us so could work well. I'm guessing you moved back from Florida to the UK then Spain! Hope you are enjoying life there and thans again for the recommendation.


Complicated story- my outlaws moved their stuff from Colombia to FL into a villa that we bought to give them somewhere to live; then f-i-l died so we sold the villa and shipped the m-i-l to UK; At the same time we were buying a place in Spain to which we were going to move anyway. We got Bekins to pack everything for us in FL and take into store while we sorted out our finances (which included the selling of our 1BR flat in UK), completing the purchase of our house in UK. We then supplied Bekins with the address to move the m-i-l's stuff direct to Spain to the door and unload it while we moved our own stuff ourselves from UK to Spain (fortunately we have a large house, here). The quality of the workmanship and the service we got from Bekins, we can find absolutely no fault with and there were no breakages with loads of china and glassware, lots of paintings arrived here completely undamaged (all crated with beautiful smooth planed timber/lumber that I am still using for various jobs and all their packing materials (that which we haven't passed on to others who were moving) are still being used for various jobs (damp resistant papers [you know how humid it gets in FL] and good strong boxes). The parent company is, I believe, somewhere around NY and they have branches all over and I recommend them whenever somebody wants to move stuff from US to Europe.

I said speak to Nigel, and I'm sure that is the name of the guy who dealt with us. He is very good and obliging and made the whole thing as painless as was possible.


----------



## Pinkcat1771 (Feb 20, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Complicated story- my outlaws moved their stuff from Colombia to FL into a villa that we bought to give them somewhere to live; then f-i-l died so we sold the villa and shipped the m-i-l to UK; At the same time we were buying a place in Spain to which we were going to move anyway. We got Bekins to pack everything for us in FL and take into store while we sorted out our finances (which included the selling of our 1BR flat in UK), completing the purchase of our house in UK. We then supplied Bekins with the address to move the m-i-l's stuff direct to Spain to the door and unload it while we moved our own stuff ourselves from UK to Spain (fortunately we have a large house, here). The quality of the workmanship and the service we got from Bekins, we can find absolutely no fault with and there were no breakages with loads of china and glassware, lots of paintings arrived here completely undamaged (all crated with beautiful smooth planed timber/lumber that I am still using for various jobs and all their packing materials (that which we haven't passed on to others who were moving) are still being used for various jobs (damp resistant papers [you know how humid it gets in FL] and good strong boxes). The parent company is, I believe, somewhere around NY and they have branches all over and I recommend them whenever somebody wants to move stuff from US to Europe.
> 
> I said speak to Nigel, and I'm sure that is the name of the guy who dealt with us. He is very good and obliging and made the whole thing as painless as was possible.


Wow, sounds like that was a busy time in your life, hope you are enjoying Spain now. I emailed Bekins yesterday so hopefully will hear from them next week. Thanks again for your help. Have a great weekend.


----------

